# Anyone own a Baracuta G9 ?



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

What do think of them? 
Worth the money? 
Long lasting? 

I'm more interested in these than any iconic status they may have. They do however remind me of jackets I wore when I was a kid, so maybe I'm just being nostalgic. Anyway, what are your views ?
Thanks


----------



## Clovis (Jan 11, 2005)

*G9*

I recently picked one up from o'connells clothing. It's still too warm to wear it but the quality, fit and feel are very nice. I say go ahead and get one.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Mpcsb,

Funny you bring it up. Inspired by Will's blog entry about the G9 I wrote O'Connells an e-mail asking about sizing issues. They replied today that if one only wears a shirt under the jacket then whatever you wear in a suit would suffice but if you plan to wear a bulky sweater or sweatshirt under the jacket then it would be wise to order one size larger. I will probably order a navy one this weekend (though the red intrigues me) and will you let you know what I think of it when it arrives.

Karl

P.S. Andy, start working on an O'Connells discount!


----------



## tsherry (Dec 30, 2005)

I have a navy one from O'Connells and wear it March through November. I like the look with khakis. The color isn't real dark navy like a pea coat. Ben Silver has a few on clearance for $115, but not a lot of sizes.

I wear the same size as my suit size, but only with shirts or thin cashmere sweaters. If it's cold enough for a bulky sweater, I go with a heavier jacket.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

I have had a couple Baracuta's over the years (I never heard them called G-9s until recently on these boards). Mine were lost or stolen, they did not wear out.

They are great lighweight jackets. Are they worth the premium from a Ralph Lauren or Tommy Hilfiger windbreaker? 

Yes, probably. The material is very wind resistant. The elastic waist and cuffs are excellent. Plus, Elvis and Steve McQueen did not wear Ralph Lauren.


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

I've heard the terms Baracuta and G-9 used interchangeably over the years. Whatever term you use, I've owned a few. The best was made by Four Climes, and had a Frazer tartan lining.



It had a zipper on the wrong side, so at first I assumed it was intended for women. Mr. Hepworth assured me that all British jackets zip this way. Sort of like having the steering wheel on the other side I suppose.

Anyway, it was made of a densely woven poplin, and repelled water about as well as anything I've ever seen. It was supposed to be navy, but several shades lighter than a pea coat, as was mentioned by tsherry.

Are we all still talking about the same jacket?


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

I wore a navy baracuta from October 2006 to March 2007. Can't live without it. So comfortable, light and stylish.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Karl89 said:


> P.S. Andy, start working on an O'Connells discount!


Please don't, their margins are razor thin as it is and I want them to last. Also, forum purchases are only a tiny fraction of their business.

DocD


----------



## charphar (Nov 13, 2006)

Speaking of the Baracuta jacket...I had one very similar from Lands' End about 15-20 years ago. Wonder if anyone remembers what they called the Lands' End version? And I wonder if anyone has any idea where to find one? Hmmmm...:icon_scratch:


----------



## tsherry (Dec 30, 2005)

The one I have from O'Connells has the Frazer tartan lining, is made by Four Climes and is made in England, so yes, the zipper is on the "other" side.


----------



## sartorial sherlock (Mar 13, 2005)

*I own two*

both Four Climes. One a lighter weight (tan) from O'Connell's and a heavier, melton wool from Ben Silver. The second is navy, almost black, which carried me through a South Bend snow storm.

Another good option is made by Orvis in tan and navy for around $100. Very good repelling rain. The LE version was a good replica of the original but tended to run large for its sizing.
ss


----------



## M. Charles (Mar 31, 2007)

I have two Four Climes models, one from O'Connell's and one from Ben Silver. Both have the zipper on the "other" side.


----------



## jrandyv (Apr 3, 2006)

I have the same style from Normandy and Monroe in a nice, but hard to find, sort of irish but darker green. I'ts made of ventile that sheds rain nicely, and has a beautiful lining. It wasn't cheap.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gents,

Finally ordered a G9 from O'Connell's and it arrived this weekend. Am very happy with it and was very surprised that the plaid lining was a bit more robust then what I had thought. Its roomy and the label says its treated with teflon so short of a monsoon I think it will be be very water resistant.

Karl


----------



## tsherry (Dec 30, 2005)

*teflon?*

I just checked the label and tag on mine and it doesn't have any teflon. Lining isn't what I'd call robust, either.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Karl89 said:


> Gents,
> 
> Finally ordered a G9 from O'Connell's and it arrived this weekend. Am very happy with it and was very surprised that the plaid lining was a bit more robust then what I had thought. Its roomy and the label says its treated with teflon so short of a monsoon I think it will be be very water resistant.
> 
> Karl


Karl,
I got mine from O'Connel's about two weeks ago. I got one in navy and am very pleased.
Cheers


----------



## Daniele (Dec 28, 2004)

Have three of them (bottle green, sky blue, natural), like the style very much. Even if they're all size 36, the older one is slightly tighter than the more recent (from O'Connell, incidentally). I'd suggest to buy it in your 'usual' size, it's roomy enough to wear a lightweight sweater under it.
Use it in health and joy!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

mpcsb said:


> Karl,
> I got mine from O'Connel's about two weeks ago. I got one in navy and am very pleased.
> Cheers


mpcsb: I suspect you are going to enjoy that jacket. I've worn a khaki one for well over 12 years and it is still servicable, outlasting two knock-offs I picked up along the way. An earlier thread cautioned that the "made in England" Baracutas' were becoming unavailable. So, to insure the integrity of my inventory, I bought a second (made in England) Baracuta jacket, in British Khaki color, from O'Connell's several months ago. The recently purchased jacket seems to have a smoother finish to the outer shell fabric, than on my first and the jaket dosen't seem quite as heavy...I hope it proves to be as durable!


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Tsherry,



tsherry said:


> I just checked the label and tag on mine and it doesn't have any teflon. Lining isn't what I'd call robust, either.


Yes, teflon. Do you think I am making it up? And I didn't call the lining robust I said it was more robust than I expected.

Karl


----------



## tsherry (Dec 30, 2005)

Karl, of course not. I just mentioned it to show that apparently all Baracutas from O'Connell's are not the same. Apologies. No offense intended.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Karl89 said:


> Tsherry,
> 
> Yes, teflon. Do you think I am making it up? And I didn't call the lining robust I said it was more robust than I expected.
> 
> Karl


Karl: I suspect the teflon treatment may account for the smoother feel to the fabric on my new coat, as compared with the 12+ year old model. I can also report from recent experience with the new coat, that rain actually beads up and runs off...certainly indicating the presence of some type of coating on the fabric. The old coat, at this point, just seems to soak up water when it rains but, it remains a favored windbreaker!


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Eagle,

My only quibble if one can call it that is that the shade of navy is a bit faded, as if it were a favored jacket with a long tenure. Not thatthe faded navy looks bad, quite the contrary, just that I was expecting something perhaps a bit darker.

There is a website for those who want more info. Ignore the trendy nature of the site, I assure the G9 is trad to the core:

https://www.baracuta-g9.com/v2/newsite/

Karl


----------



## Nathan Detroit (Oct 12, 2005)

Tom Buchanan said:


> I have had a couple Baracuta's over the years (I never heard them called G-9s until recently on these boards). Mine were lost or stolen, they did not wear out.
> 
> They are great lighweight jackets. Are they worth the premium from a Ralph Lauren or Tommy Hilfiger windbreaker?
> 
> Yes, probably. The material is very wind resistant. The elastic waist and cuffs are excellent. Plus, Elvis and Steve McQueen did not wear Ralph Lauren.


Sinatra wore one in the Tony Rome movies.

I bought a couple but returned them... I got caught between sizes.


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

For some reason I can't see spending $250 on a rain jacket. Are there any cheaper versions?


----------



## rocco (Feb 21, 2007)

What is the best coloUr for a Baracuta? Natural? https://www.baracuta-g9.com/v2/shop/view_product.php?id=233


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I've got the jacket in khaki and (my newer one) in British khaki (a shade darker than khaki). At this point, I wish the second one had been ordered in navy but, it is a great jacket, nonetheless!


----------



## charphar (Nov 13, 2006)

sartorial sherlock said:


> *I own two*
> 
> both Four Climes. One a lighter weight (tan) from O'Connell's and a heavier, melton wool from Ben Silver. The second is navy, almost black, which carried me through a South Bend snow storm.
> 
> ...


Reporting back after a long, long time. I just got one of the Orvis ones, and I love it.


----------



## drpeter (Nov 21, 2008)

I like the Baracutas and have four of them, in British khaki, tan, navy and cream. These were all acquired almost 12 years ago, when a shop in England had a sale online with rock bottom prices on G-9s (or Harringtons). I remember, these were priced between 25 and 50 GBP, which, at the time, was a pretty good bargain. One of the jackets also had an embroidered insignia (just three or four letters, like a monogram) on the left chest panel -- I removed it carefully, then steamed the tiny holes closed, so it looked fine. This batch was a good purchase, I was lucky to find the right sale. The one add-on was the cost of shipping from the UK, but it was not too bad.

Two were size 40, the other two size 42. They all fit me reasonably well. I could wear the larger ones comfortably if I had a thin sweater over a shirt. I used them more intensively for a while, but have not worn them all that much in recent years. The seasonal window for the G-9 in Wisconsin is not very large, some weeks in late spring, and some in early fall.

I also have two terrific woolen G-9s from Ben Silver, acquired at sale prices, but still costly at around $250-$300. They are truly beautiful and worth every penny. One, a lovely navy blue, was made in England by that outstanding company Grenfell, and the other, a beautiful deep maroon was a Ben Silver house brand made in Canada. They are _perfect_ for Wisconsin spring and fall weather, and like the Baracutas, they have gorgeous tartan linings. I wear these more often. Ben Silver has not carried the Grenfell jacket in recent years, so I particularly treasure the navy model, and wear it with extra care.

Several shown here:

https://grenfell.com/collections/classic-fit
I have some other windbreakers picked up from thrift shops over the years that are serviceable. I did have a beige Land's End version which I liked, but I think it went to charity a long time ago.

Indeed the Baracuta has been made iconic by Steve McQueen, Frank Sinatra, and the like. In fact, I can't say I have seen an actor look better in most items of clothing than McQueen. He had very good proportions and a compactness and elegance of movement unmatched at the time he was in top form in cinema. He wore casual and formal clothes well (see _The Great Escape, The Thomas Crown Affair, Bullitt, The Getaway_, and many other films). And of course, McQueen was the height of cool! There is a collection of images of him on the GQ website currently (referenced by Christian Chensvold at the Ivy League blog), and they brought back memories of olden times:

https://www.gq.com/gallery/steve-mcqueen-look-book?mbid=social_twitter_gqmagazine#slide=1


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

drpeter said:


> I like the Baracutas and have four of them, in British khaki, tan, navy and cream. These were all acquired almost 12 years ago, when a shop in England had a sale online with rock bottom prices on G-9s (or Harringtons). I remember, these were priced between 25 and 50 GBP, which, at the time, was a pretty good bargain. One of the jackets also had an embroidered insignia (just three or four letters, like a monogram) on the left chest panel -- I removed it carefully, then steamed the tiny holes closed, so it looked fine. This batch was a good purchase, I was lucky to find the right sale. The one add-on was the cost of shipping from the UK, but it was not too bad.
> 
> Two were size 40, the other two size 42. They all fit me reasonably well. I could wear the larger ones comfortably if I had a thin sweater over a shirt. I used them more intensively for a while, but have not worn them all that much in recent years. The seasonal window for the G-9 in Wisconsin is not very large, some weeks in late spring, and some in early fall.
> 
> ...


Indeed, in so many ways, Steve McQueen was the King of Cool. How many of us were influenced by his personna to buy Batacita G9's and various leather jacket designs? But alas, Steve McQueen was also haunted throughout his life by a litany of addictions and tragically died at the all to young age of 50 due to lung cancer......damned tobacco products!


----------



## drpeter (Nov 21, 2008)

Good point about McQueen's early death, Eagle. The other tragedy in his life was the severe beating he received often. from a couple of stepfathers, which made him run away and live on the streets at the age of nine. No child deserves abuse of that kind, or indeed of any kind. He ended up committing petty crimes and being sent to reform school. But somehow he pulled out of that life and became a fine actor.

Sometimes one sees only the glamour in screen stars. Behind that facade, however, tragedy can often lurk.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

drpeter said:


> I like the Baracutas and have four of them, in British khaki, tan, navy and cream. These were all acquired almost 12 years ago, when a shop in England had a sale online with rock bottom prices on G-9s (or Harringtons). I remember, these were priced between 25 and 50 GBP, which, at the time, was a pretty good bargain. One of the jackets also had an embroidered insignia (just three or four letters, like a monogram) on the left chest panel -- I removed it carefully, then steamed the tiny holes closed, so it looked fine. This batch was a good purchase, I was lucky to find the right sale. The one add-on was the cost of shipping from the UK, but it was not too bad.
> 
> Two were size 40, the other two size 42. They all fit me reasonably well. I could wear the larger ones comfortably if I had a thin sweater over a shirt. I used them more intensively for a while, but have not worn them all that much in recent years. The seasonal window for the G-9 in Wisconsin is not very large, some weeks in late spring, and some in early fall.
> 
> ...


drPeter, I have one of the Grenfell ones from BS as well in burgundy and had one from O'connells in navy until it got a tear in the sleeve and went to a new home.. My impression is that the Grenfell is actually a better quality of fabric than the branded Barracuta from O'connells. I also bought a Grenfell mac a couple of years ago and really do like the quality of the Grenfell fabrics.


----------



## Tweedlover (Jan 30, 2021)

Have 1 navy Herrington I thrifted many years ago-an Izod. It has a smallish, tasteful crest on it which I think adds to the jacket.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

My last one was from Weatherprof Vintage. Nice look, but sleeves were synthetic. Not comfortable. cheap ones from south East Asia were more every day for daily wear.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

I am a bit of a Harrington Jacket aficionado. I have five Original Bacacuta Branded models: 2 in creme, navy, dark British tan, and Khaki.

Then came the Four Climes of which I have three. They seem to be nearly exact to the Original Baracuta's.

I even have a Made in Thailand Baracuta. Original cut but the sleeve lining is a polyester material that can become uncomfortable unless it's quite brisk outside.

I was on the fence about purchasing a Ben Silver Baracuta but I received advice that the O'Connell's were essentially the same thing so I purchased one from O'Connell's. (Mistake, one of the rare times that advice from my brethren at AAAC have steered me wrong!)

The O'Connell's Harrington's positives are of course the raglan sleeves. The O'Connell's Harrington does have the same full cut and a quality zipper of the original. (In my book it's not a real Harrington unless it has raglan sleeves.)

But overall everything about the O'Connell's jacket is much lighter weight.

The outer fabric is lighter weight and with a weave that is much looser than an original Baracuta which results in it being a lint magnet.

Best advice for gents looking to purchase a new Baracuta style Harrington Jacket?

Peter Christian! These have almost all the features of the original Baracuta Harrington and they are comparatively inexpensive. (Even after they are shipped from the U.K.)

https://www.peterchristian.co.uk/navy-harrington-jacket/
I have two Peter Christian Harrington Jackets, one in Navy as shown in the above link and an all weather model in Olive Green. (A real winner in the rainy Pacific Northwest!)

https://www.peterchristian.co.uk/olive-all-weather-harrington-jacket/
The only negative I have about the Peter Christian Harrington, and it is a big negative, is that it does not have raglan sleeves,....

[HEADING=2][/HEADING]


----------



## never behind (Jul 5, 2016)

127.72 MHz said:


> I am a bit of a Harrington Jacket aficionado. I have five Original Bacacuta Branded models: 2 in creme, navy, dark British tan, and Khaki.
> 
> Then came the Four Climes of which I have three. They seem to be nearly exact to the Original Baracuta's.
> 
> ...


I assume "McConnell's" is supposed to say "O'Connell's"?


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

never behind said:


> I assume "McConnell's" is supposed to say "O'Connell's"?


Yes.
A pertinent point.
Much thanks,


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

I have the Orvis knock-off in navy. It is a nice jacket, but the Barbour Beaufort gets a lot more use. I wear a light jacket to walk the dog when the weather cools off, and the Beaufort has big pockets for dog biscuits and the little Maglite plus two lined pockets for my hands if it's cold, whereas the windbreaker only has the two pockets. If it is rainy, the Beaufort covers a bit better. The minimalist within regrets the Orvis purchase, but I am fine with those who like more choice.


----------



## never behind (Jul 5, 2016)

127.72 MHz said:


> Yes.
> A pertinent point.
> Much thanks,


Thanks for the clarification. I have looked at buying the OC version and this gives me some good info.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

127.72 MHz said:


> I am a bit of a Harrington Jacket aficionado. I have five Original Bacacuta Branded models: 2 in creme, navy, dark British tan, and Khaki.
> 
> Then came the Four Climes of which I have three. They seem to be nearly exact to the Original Baracuta's.
> 
> ...


My Orvis has raglan sleeves. I believe the current ones do, too.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

TKI67 said:


> My Orvis has raglan sleeves. I believe the current ones do, too.


I forget to add that I also own an Orvis Harrington. Mine is Navy blue, raglan sleeves and although it does seem to be cotton it has been waterproofed. (I purchased it from Ebay and I would gladly purchase another if Orvis was to offer one.)

Before Orvis closed their Bridgeport Village, (Portland, OR.) store I tried on one of their Harrington's and it was cut much too trim for me.

Maybe I overlooked something else that Orvis offers but this is what I found. (And it does in fact have raglan sleeves.)

https://www.orvis.com/weatherbreaker-jacket/1Z5B.html
And a waxed version:
https://www.orvis.com/waxed-weatherbreaker/2SHY.html


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

You can get lower cost alternatives from the UK companies linked below. I have gotten comments from two people in the UK who I trust on this stuff (one a former Mod) and both brands are apparently decent and reasonable value, and have all the details. Are they Barracuta? No.

https://www.bennevisclothing.com/product-tag/harrington-jackets/?filter_gender=mens

https://jumpthegun.co.uk/category/harringtons-and-jackets/raglan-sleeve-harringtons/


----------

